# Kajiji ruined by stores?



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Pages and pages of items from one store! Then some more pages from another. I don’t have the patience to look through them all to browse the used items for sale by individuals. Makes Kajiji useless. Can one filter these out?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope. PITA , but they do it anyway.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just like the fucking idiots that write every brand name know in existence so that you pull up the ad no matter what you search...

I`m not looking for you're piece of shit! write the correct description you prick !


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m looking at you RedOne.

I love searching for Gibson Guitar and seeing dozens of results for electronic drum sets, microphones, keyboards, mixers, trombones, etc., etc.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

RedOne here as well. Arden's in PQ also places ads in London area. People's Guitar in Newmarket. Just to name a few. Kijiji needs to implement a GPS based system for ads. Then these asshats won't be posting far outside the distance most people would actually drive.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I contacted kijiji to complain since placing unrelated keywords in an ad violates their rules. They said “it’s a commercial account so I’ll pass it on to that department”.

In other words, “they pay us money so screw you and your feelings”.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's no way to block a user? I thought that you could.
After checking, I couldn't find any way to do so, so that probably answered my own question.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> There's no way to block a user? I thought that you could.
> After checking, I couldn't find any way to do so, so that probably answered my own question.


... and if you could, it probably wouldn’t apply to “commercial sellers”.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> ... and if you could, it probably wouldn’t apply to “commercial sellers”.


I was sure that I saw it in there somewhere, sure enough, in the messages with other users there's a block function.
But you're correct, probably not able to block a paying customer, unfortunately.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yep redone sucks for that


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I click on Kijiji, click the section I want, go too where I want to look and if there's too many dealers I scroll down the left side of the page to 'for sale by' and click on owner if it's there. This seems to get rid of most of the dealers. Works for motorcycles, computers, vehicles etc.. so it should work anywhere I think.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

_THIS_ guy can eat a giant bag of dicks.










He “keyword spams” his ads so I contact him once in awhile and ask what sort of PRS/Fender/Gibson he’s looking for in trade. Always replies he’s not looking for trades.
*_*










*__*

BTW, notice where his 6 ads above are located? But...
*__*










AAAANNNNDDD to top off the douche trifecta, he posts all his ads under one account with an Ottawa address. Then posts them all in Toronto under a different name/account. Finally, he posts them in Montreal under a third account. I say “finally” because I didn’t look but for all I know, he also posts in Vancouver, Edmonton, Calgary, etc.

You can report but kijiji doesn’t give a shit.


----------



## PeterLeyenaar (Nov 26, 2020)

I find reverb a good alternative to kijiji for guitars


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've noticed this in later years too. Kiji used to be dudes like us, selling stuff to dudes like us.

Remember when Auto-Trader was 1 single magazine where you bought privately? Some guy had a 66 Mustang he had to move. Then it became pages and pages of actual car lots. Then it became like 3 or 4 different magazines. Classic, Off-Road, Trailer... 

The few will always ruin for the many. As soon as average guys & girls figure out a cool way to do anything, money-grubbers flood the market!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

slag banal said:


> Can one filter these out?





Electraglide said:


> I scroll down the left side of the page to 'for sale by' and click on owner if it's there


----------



## PeterLeyenaar (Nov 26, 2020)

It is not only Kijiji, look at Youtube, loud commercials shouting in you face ,tailored to your watching history, at higher sound levels than the video, I turn the sound off at the beginning and wait for the video to start.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

PeterLeyenaar said:


> It is not only Kijiji, look at Youtube, loud commercials shouting in you face ,tailored to your watching history, at higher sound levels than the video, I turn the sound off at the beginning and wait for the video to start.


I use an ad blocker for youtube and have never had to deal with that, unless I watch on my phone,


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> I use an ad blocker for youtube and have never had to deal with that, unless I watch on my phone,


What is this "ad-blocker" you speak of?? Is this a paid function, or can any mortals enact this??


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's usually an extension or widget in/for your browser. I use Opera browser, so it's called an extension. You can get them for general surfing and for youtube. This is for PC, not phone. I rarely use my phone for browsing, so I don't know of one for the phone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> What is this "ad-blocker" you speak of?? Is this a paid function, or can any mortals enact this??







__





Adblock Plus | The world's #1 free ad blocker


Adblock Plus, the most popular ad blocker on Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Android and iOS. Block pop-ups and annoying ads on websites like Facebook and YouTube.



adblockplus.org


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340741


The Alberta version.
*For Sale By:*


 Owner (1,046)
 Dealer (696)
When I'm looking for bikes and vehicles I use the age one more. Doesn't particularly matter if who ever has what I'm looking for is a dealer or not. Just as long as it's one of these.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> It's usually an extension or widget in/for your browser. I use Opera browser, so it's called an extension. You can get them for general surfing and for youtube. This is for PC, not phone. I rarely use my phone for browsing, so I don't know of one for the phone.


I use AdBlockerPlus. Doesn't do anything for the ads, either private or dealer on kijiji but there's no pop ups and I don't recall the last time I saw an ad when I clicked on a youtube video on my laptop. I don't have anything on the ipad but the couple of seconds of ads at the beginning of a youtube isn't any bother. I just got a new site to watch free movies, tv shows etc. so I'll have to add that site to abblocker to see if it works. Some sites don't work if you have an ad blocker set up. As far as I kinow what ever shows up on the Kijiji ad page is not classified as an "ad" so it doesn't set off the bells and whistles on the ad blockers. It's just another account same as yours.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> _THIS_ guy can eat a giant bag of dicks.
> 
> View attachment 340730
> 
> ...


You can post all over Kijiji. I've seen the same ads for bikes posted all over Canada but the bike will say be in Van or Regina or Montreal in the ad. If the guitar is where he says it is in the ad then he's not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blocks them on here too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> When I'm looking for bikes and vehicles I use the age one more. Doesn't particularly matter if who ever has what I'm looking for is a dealer or not. Just as long as it's one of these.
> 
> View attachment 340766


Now, picture you search under “Motorcycles” for Harley Davidson and you get 1200 results. But 500 of them are for an assortment of Suzukis, Yamahas, dirt bikes, bicycles, lawn mowers, chainsaws, BBQs, patio furniture, etc...

You can’t sort the guitar category by year. Gets to be a pain in the ass after awhile.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

slag banal said:


> Pages and pages of items from one store! Then some more pages from another. I don’t have the patience to look through them all to browse the used items for sale by individuals. Makes Kajiji useless. Can one filter these out?


Yeah, the worst part is none of these are stores are within 500kms of me. i hardly use Kijiji anymore.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> You can post all over Kijiji. I've seen the same ads for bikes posted all over Canada but the bike will say be in Van or Regina or Montreal in the ad. If the guitar is where he says it is in the ad then he's not doing anything illegal.


Correct. I checked the policy and there’s no rule against posting outside your city. There IS a rule against posting under multiple accounts. Don’t know why he chooses to do it but just post ‘em all under one account. What are you trying to hide?

...and that keyword thing is bullshit (and violates their posting policy).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, the worst part is none of these are stores are within 500kms of me. i hardly use Kijiji anymore.


That must be why I’ve been able to score so much good stuff lately.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Now, picture you search under “Motorcycles” for Harley Davidson and you get 1200 results. But 500 of them are for an assortment of Suzukis, Yamahas, dirt bikes, bicycles, lawn mowers, chainsaws, BBQs, patio furniture, etc...
> 
> You can’t sort the guitar category by year. Gets to be a pain in the ass after awhile.


Actually you can sort the category by year for some things, mostly vehicles...and by brand. Left hand side right under colour gives you that option to/from. At the top if you type Harley Davidson in the search box, that's what you get. Harleys. Nothing but. If you do all categories you then get the trucks and BBQs etc.. 
A quick check shows you can't pick guitars by age. Oh well but if you are say looking for a Gibson Les Paul you can narrow the field immensely and then thin it down more by looking for owner ones only. Then if you want you can set your price range. If you want a specific brand, model, age, colour, price etc. then you might as well post a wanted ad or search the category and hope mthat someone has included that age in their ad. It only gets to be a pain in the ass if you let it....one nice thing about being retired......you have the time.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I just wish people would stop listing “fender squier Stratocaster” and “Gibson epiphone Les Paul special”


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Actually you can sort the category by year for some things, mostly vehicles...and by brand. Left hand side right under colour gives you that option to/from. At the top if you type Harley Davidson in the search box, that's what you get. Harleys. Nothing but. If you do all categories you then get the trucks and BBQs etc..
> A quick check shows you can't pick guitars by age. Oh well but if you are say looking for a Gibson Les Paul you can narrow the field immensely and then thin it down more by looking for owner ones only. Then if you want you can set your price range. If you want a specific brand, model, age, colour, price etc. then you might as well post a wanted ad or search the category and hope mthat someone has included that age in their ad. It only gets to be a pain in the ass if you let it....one nice thing about being retired......you have the time.


That doesn’t stop the non-local listing from showing though. I still need to scroll through hundreds of non-sponsor ads from Island flogging their Pyle junk.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

PeterLeyenaar said:


> It is not only Kijiji, look at Youtube, loud commercials shouting in you face ,tailored to your watching history, at higher sound levels than the video, I turn the sound off at the beginning and wait for the video to start.


It got bad enough for me to pay for YouTube Premium and it's been great, no ads at all. I don't monetize my own channel because there's not much traffic and I don't care. Considering what I get for my money it's a good deal...I think $12/month...and because it's a work expense I assume it's tax deductible, at least I'm going to submit it to my accountant.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Correct. I checked the policy and there’s no rule against posting outside your city. There IS a rule against posting under multiple accounts. Don’t know why he chooses to do it but just post ‘em all under one account. What are you trying to hide?
> 
> ...and that keyword thing is bullshit (and violates their posting policy).
> 
> View attachment 340785


That guy was banned from here not too long ago. He even created a second account pretending to be someone else. He sells on Reverb , Classic Rock Guitars He isn't the most honest of sellers in my opinion. I've messaged him on numerous guitars in the past to correct his posts and he hasn't been the nicest of guys.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> It got bad enough for me to pay for YouTube Premium and it's been great, no ads at all. I don't monetize my own channel because there's not much traffic and I don't care. Considering what I get for my money it's a good deal...I think $12/month...and because it's a work expense I assume it's tax deductible, at least I'm going to submit it to my accountant.


Same, it’s worth it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

losch79 said:


> That guy was banned from here not too long ago. He even created a second account pretending to be someone else. He sells on Reverb , Classic Rock Guitars He isn't the most honest of sellers in my opinion. I've messaged him on numerous guitars in the past to correct his posts and he hasn't been the nicest of guys.


I’ve seen him buy a guitar (really cheap) in Ottawa one day and list it in Montreal/Toronto the next day.
Not a big deal except it’s always “one of the best guitars I’ve ever owned” and was “recently set up by my tech”.

Bitch, you’ve only owned it for 18 hours! And 2 of those were spent driving and I assume another 8 sleeping...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

PeterLeyenaar said:


> I find reverb a good alternative to kijiji for guitars


I find walking into your local guitar store . Trying and buying works good.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s even worse if you’re looking for cars. All dealers.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> I find walking into your local guitar store . Trying and buying works good.


Limited selection.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> That doesn’t stop the non-local listing from showing though. I still need to scroll through hundreds of non-sponsor ads from Island flogging their Pyle junk.





Mooh said:


> It got bad enough for me to pay for YouTube Premium and it's been great, no ads at all. I don't monetize my own channel because there's not much traffic and I don't care. Considering what I get for my money it's a good deal...I think $12/month...and because it's a work expense I assume it's tax deductible, at least I'm going to submit it to my accountant.


Because of my ad blocker I don't get ads on either of my laptops. That includes the ads trying to get me to buy/rent whatever you tube premium. The ads and the premium speel do show up on my tablets when I use them to watch you tube but that's the gerneric tube and not in my name. I don't watch too many on the tablets. I just upgraded my cell to an iphone 6 and the burner is now my old iphone 5 but the only you tubes I watch/listen to there are music ones downloaded as videos from the one laptop......no ads on there.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> There's no way to block a user? I thought that you could.
> After checking, I couldn't find any way to do so, so that probably answered my own question.


There is, but only after messages have been exchanged and I've no idea whether that only affects communication or if it prevents you from seeing their ads too.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

After I read this post, went to lurk at guitars ads from my area : Yep ! A darn store packed the area... with cheap guitars ! I chose to list from more expensive down : It did the job ! ;-)
But I found nothing interesting...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mawmow said:


> After I read this post, went to lurk at guitars ads from my area : Yep ! A darn store packed the area... with cheap guitars ! I chose to list from more expensive down : It did the job ! ;-)
> But I found nothing interesting...


Problem I see with listing most expensive or "Posted: Highest First" is the dates when the ads were posted are all over the place. You could see a high priced thing in the top 5 and then when you check the the ad was placed 3 months ago and was sold.....it just wasn't taken off.


----------

